# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  A Beautiful Story of a Butterfly

## kc1895

This is a story from a grieving mother that really touched me.  Her daughter was a victim of the Sandy Hook shootings, but what happens after her death was truly remarkable.  Her daughter comes back to her as a sign to show that there is still love beyond life and death.  I am a pretty unemotional person, but this story touched me quite a bit.  


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alissa...b_4059864.html

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is a story from a grieving mother that really touched me.  Her daughter was a victim of the Sandy Hook shootings, but what happens after her death was truly remarkable.  Her daughter comes back to her as a sign to show that there is still love beyond life and death.  I am a pretty unemotional person, but this story touched me quite a bit.  
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alissa...b_4059864.html



I'm crying with you. 

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful wonderful story of hope and love. We're going to be with those we love after this life. For those who have passed on, it's only a moment for them to wait to see us. It's just a long wait on our end of it. But they'll be there to greet us.

----------

